# Miss Pixel's "spa" day



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Well, it was bath day for Kodi and Pixel, and we decided to see if we could get her hair up in a top knot. Fourteen weeks and we got it up! (not that it lasted long! :laugh

She looked awful cute, though!


----------



## Molly120213 (Jan 22, 2014)

Adorable!


----------



## Wags Mom (Dec 15, 2013)

Looks pretty in pink! I don't think Wags had enough hair for a top knot at 14 weeks. She is growing up fast .


----------



## Keanu (Aug 12, 2014)

She is a beauty,Pink looks great on her


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Wags Mom said:


> Looks pretty in pink! I don't think Wags had enough hair for a top knot at 14 weeks. She is growing up fast .


I'm SURE I couldn't have gotten Kodi's up at this age. Pixel's got a really nice coat for her age!


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

Her Sister is the boldest, most full of herself puppy we've ever kept! They look a lot alike. I think she's going to have her Dad's movement too. She's quite coordinated, as well as very smart.

We still aren't close to having a name yet.


----------



## Ditto's Mom (Apr 29, 2007)

Sweet face!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Tom King said:


> Her Sister is the boldest, most full of herself puppy we've ever kept! They look a lot alike. I think she's going to have her Dad's movement too. She's quite coordinated, as well as very smart.
> 
> We still aren't close to having a name yet.


I think they are very close to being "peas in a pod". We were out on the back deck today, and Kodi was curled up at our feet. pixel was down in the yard, exploring the garden. We were remarking while we watched her that, even today, Kodi won't do that. He's a "Mama's boy". He only wants to be out tthere if one of us is with him. Pixel wasquite happy to explore on her own, coming blasting back to "check in" with us every few minutes.

She's super smart too. She already walks happily on a loose leash, is learning the difference between that, and heeling and gaiting, has sit and down on cue, and we're getting close on stand, has a great recall in the making, and we realized this evening that she's picked up a cue from Kodi that we didn't even know we were teaching her.

Before we go to sleep at night, we let Kodi snuggle with us while we read. Until we were sure that Pixel could be trusted not to potty on the bed, she went straight into her crate. But she's been being really good on the bed, so she has joined us in the evenings for the last few days. If Kodi is being to demanding, we tell him, "Lie down, go sleepy". And he knows he needs to settle. Tonight, Pixel started to rev up and get playful and nippy on the bed. I said it to her, she looked at me, huffed, and plunked herself down. When Dave came to bed a half hour later, she revved up again. I told her "Lie down, go sleepy" again, and she flopped on her side and put her head down.

What I love is that she's as smart and trainable as Kodi, but also seems much bolder and more resilient, without losing any sweetness. She still comes dancing to greet us with her little arms up over her head, and likes nothing better than to run into our arms when we call her over for a cuddle. She is full of personality and spunk, but at the same time, oerfectly willing to settle, whether it's in her crate at the trial last weekend or on the bed with us this evening. She's just s
SUCH a well-balanced puppy. She's a joy to have around!


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

Sounds like we could trade puppies, and not know the difference.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Tom King said:


> Sounds like we could trade puppies, and not know the difference.


It really was tough choosing between them, even at 6 weeks. It came down to something completely inconsequential... I liked the bit more white on Pixel, even though her tail was a bit tighter than "Miss No Name". In terms of temperament... I couldn't tell them apart.


----------



## Ollie"s Mom (May 23, 2014)

All right, I am jealous of the new baby, I admit it. Karen so, so cute. That little baby topknot, precious. This is a wonderful addition for you and Dave. Tom, sounds like you have the formula for great pups down. Well done to both of you.


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

Pixel is just adorable!


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

I'd love to meet Kodi, and Pixel, and the Kings and their dogs!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Sheri said:


> I'd love to meet Kodi, and Pixel, and the Kings and their dogs!


We'd love to meet you sometime too, Sheri!


----------



## 31818 (Oct 29, 2014)

Sheri said:


> I'd love to meet Kodi, and Pixel, and the Kings and their dogs!


The Havanese Specialty Show in Chicago this August would be a good place to do that. I'm going to do my doggoneness to be there to meet all my doggie amigos. :wave:

besos, Ricky Ricardo


----------



## Hsusa (Dec 21, 2014)

I'm so happy for you that little Miss P is such a joy!


----------



## DaisyMommy (Feb 28, 2015)

Miss Pixel is a beauty! Work it girl!


----------



## Karen Collins (Mar 21, 2013)

She's a cutie Karen! Its not easy photographing a black dog; you must have a good camera. Blossom was born the same day as Pixel and while she has plenty of coat....still not enough fall to pull up yet. Also, we are working on getting used to the show lead, which involves mostly learning to ignore it and mastering the "stand" and letting everyone examine front teeth.

I am teaching our friends and family to approach her like a judge does, (not on the table yet, but in my arms) so it will become common place. I love having a puppy again! :whoo:


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

She is darling!


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

She looks as sweet as can be. What a great little pup!!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Karen Collins said:


> She's a cutie Karen! Its not easy photographing a black dog; you must have a good camera. Blossom was born the same day as Pixel and while she has plenty of coat....still not enough fall to pull up yet. Also, we are working on getting used to the show lead, which involves mostly learning to ignore it and mastering the "stand" and letting everyone examine front teeth.
> 
> I am teaching our friends and family to approach her like a judge does, (not on the table yet, but in my arms) so it will become common place. I love having a puppy again! :whoo:
> 
> ...


She sure is a cutie! And yes, when Pixel's hair is down, you can just barely see her eyes. 

We are working on gaiting on a show lead, stacking on the table and accepting an exam from strangers too. She's doing very well, considering that I've never done this before.  (and she's working on all her obedience stuff too!)


----------



## MWilson (May 22, 2015)

She is a cutie pie!


----------



## Freckles (Feb 2, 2015)

Pretty in Pink! Very cute.


----------



## Dive Girl (Apr 26, 2015)

Pixel is so cute, love the pink bow!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Thanks! She's a cutie pie! We love her to bits!


----------



## Napria (May 17, 2015)

Pixel is adorable! I love her bow! And yes, photographing a black (or dark brown) dog is very difficult. Great job.


----------



## Savannah Kalista (Jul 1, 2015)

"Like"


----------



## Zoe093014 (Jan 27, 2015)

Pixel looks like such a sweet little girl with her pink bow, and knows so much for her age! Wow!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Thanks, everyone. She's a sweetie!


----------



## Savannah Kalista (Jul 1, 2015)

Karen Collins said:


> She's a cutie Karen! Its not easy photographing a black dog; you must have a good camera. Blossom was born the same day as Pixel and while she has plenty of coat....still not enough fall to pull up yet. Also, we are working on getting used to the show lead, which involves mostly learning to ignore it and mastering the "stand" and letting everyone examine front teeth.
> 
> I am teaching our friends and family to approach her like a judge does, (not on the table yet, but in my arms) so it will become common place. I love having a puppy again! :whoo:
> 
> ...


Beautiful! I love seeing all the pictures of these beautiful dogs! My husband comments regularly how glad he is we got Savannah. We can't imagine life without her.


----------

